# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik maak me zorgen over de Mexicaanse griep in Nederland

## Leontien

"Het aantal Nederlanders dat de Mexicaanse griep heeft opgelopen, lag vrijdag op 152. Ruim eenderde van hen kwam in eigen land met het virus in aanraking. De meerderheid liep de ziekte op in het buitenland." Staat in de Telegraaf.

Je kunt de krant niet openen of er staat wel iets over de Mexicaanse griep. Ben jij er ook zo mee bezig? Baart het je zorgen of gaat hele nieuws langs je heen.

Stem hier en geef je mening!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik maak me er geen zorgen over. Als ik het zou krijgen dan ga ik naar een dokter en moet die me maar beter maken. Ken ook niemand die het heeft of symptomen heeft.

----------


## Tweelingetje

Ik maak me wel zorgen. Ik heb een slecht immuunsysteem en pik alles op...en met de hygiëne van veel mensen is het droevig gesteld....dus de kans groot dat het snel verder gaat. Hopelijk is er genoeg anti-middel..

----------


## Edwin4Y

Heb ook steeds af en toe koorts wisselend, 38,6 gehad een avond en ochtend, dan weer lager maar nu weer 37,4 en koortsgevoel en ronduit rotgevoel. vrijdag naar de huisarts...
Volgens mij moeten we ons wel een beetje zorgen maken, als je veel mensen tegenkomt of een publiek beroep hebt of op plekken (sportschool, werk, uitgaan) loop je toch meer risico ?

----------


## alderwood

Ik lig er niet wakker van.
Maar sta ik in de supermarkt naast een stel Spaans sprekende vrouwen, dan denk ik wel:
ik hoop , dat ze niet uit Mexico komen.
Ik ben 78 en hartpatiënt.

----------


## dotito

eerlijk gezegd als je alles zo wat leest maak ik me er persoonlijk wel zorgen over. ik vraag me af of je er preventief iets kunt tegen doen? zo ja, weet iemand daar dan iets op? ik hoop van harte dat er geen doden meer vallen.

----------


## Mathilde-1

De berichten worden nu wel erg alarmerend. Engeland verwacht dat 50 procent van de bevolking ziek wordt. En in Nederland worden geen virusremmers meer voorgeschreven aan mensen die intensief in contact geweest zijn met een patient! Is dat niet erg krom? Er is een voorraad van 8 miljoen doses, maar als huisgenoot ziek wou worden, krig ik geen remmer toegediend! Eerlijk gezegd heb ik nu wel erge spijt dat ik geen prive-voorraad besteld heb. De overheid is erg onbetrouwbaar: eerst zeggen dat er voldoende is en nu anders handelen! Ook mondkapjes e.d. worden niet uitgedeeld aan mensen met een zieke huisgenoot! Ik vind dat we daartegen moeten protesteren! Waarom heeft een zorgverlener wel een mondkapje en de huisgenoten niet. In de krant van vandaag (NRC) staat dat de voorraden desinfecterende alcohol-gel al overal zijn uitgeput! Schande dat de gewone man zo onwetend wordt gehouden. Het RIVM meent ook al geen informerende taak te hebben: zij hebben geen email-adres opengesteld.

----------


## CaJoWi

Ik maak me er weinig zorgen over. Ieder jaar is er de gewone griep en vallen er ook slachtoffers. Ook deze griep zal sporen achterlaten.

----------


## Prevent Care

Zorg dat je immuunsysteem op orde is. Je kan dat versterken door het gebruiken van de juiste producten. Helaas niet die uit de schappen van de super.
Eerlijk advies? Bel me, 076-5032430

----------


## marcrepair

zijn er zo weinig vlamingen member van medicity.nl?Enig idee Leontien.

----------


## John_Swain

De maxicaanse griep is niet meer dan een gewone verkoudheids griepje.
als je deze griep hebt kan je je iets zieker voelen dan bij een normale griep.
maar het is niet dodelijk. zo heb ik mijn dokter laten vertellen.
het is gekomen om mensen wakker te schudden...
moet je maar eens kijken hoeveel maatschapij zich in 1 keer bezig met houden met de klimaat. En overigens nederland is in dit soort gebieden een vrij sterk land...
Wij hebben goeie artsen en wetenschappers...
ik ben hartpatient en zelfs mijn dokter vind het niet nodig om de antidote voor de maxicaanse griep te halen.

----------


## Sylvia93

Zie deze enquête net pas voor het eerst eigenlijk!

Ik maak me er ook geen zorgen over. Heb een paar weken terug al ernstige griep gehad, ben er nooit mee naar de huisarts geweest, ging ervan uit dat het gewone griep was. En ik loop hier nog steeds rond :Stick Out Tongue: .

Laatste tijd hoor je steeds minder over deze griep, dus maak me er echt geen zorgen over.

----------


## John_Swain

nogmaals het is bang makerij, het is om de mensen even wakker te laten schudden waarmee we eigenlijk bezig zijn.
en het werkt wel!

----------


## Onassa

Ik heb me hier in de tijd dat er zo'n hetze over ontstond heel kwaad gemaakt.
pure paniek zaaierij en de pharmachemie is er weer een stuk beter van geworden, net als toendertijd het DES.
Ook maar voor schrijven met alle gevolgen vandien.
De entstoffen voor deze vaccinatie's waren nog helemaal niet goed getest en werden al wel wereld wijd ingespoten.
Wat is hier op lange termijn weer het gevolg van??!!
Ik heb de spuit, ondanks op aanraden van mijn huisarts,dus ook beleerfd geweigert.

----------


## Ronald68

Ik heb het van de kant van Onassa nog nooit bekeken. Ik hoor niet tot een risico groep dus hoefde ook geen spuit.
Onze jongste viel net buiten de boot en nu ik haar post lees ben ik achteraf wel blij ook!

Achteraf bleek het ook nog al veel ophef om weinig.

Don't believe the Hype

----------

